# How to clean java moss before adding to your aquarium



## kmcKizzy (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi everyone I just ordered some Java Moss from e-bay. When it gets here I would like to add it to my aquarium. I did the fishless cycle and just got my new fish Hugo about a week ago. He's a very happy fishy. I thought it would be nice to add some java moss in his 5 gallon tank.

I've been reading that java moss could carry diseases/snails/etc. So, my question is, what do I do to clean the moss before adding it to my healthy tank? Can I just clean it in some old tank water? I've read many mixed reviews on this. If anyone has a certain method that has worked successfully, I would really appreciate your input! 

I'm super excited to have joined the Betta world:-D


----------



## kmcKizzy (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a front shot of Hugo's tank. I was thinking of putting the java moss around the base of the mushroom centerpiece.


----------

